# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leveradenoom

## mir1976

Hallo allemaal,

Ik lees hier over allerlei onderwerpen, maar kan niets vinden over goedaardige levertumoren. Ik zelf ben er sinds gistermiddag achter dat ik een adenomen heb. Een paar kleintjes in linkerleverkwab en een van 12 bij 10 cm in rechterkwab. Ik moet voor die grote geopereerd gaan worden, maar eerst gaan ze nog een biopsie uitvoeren in de kleine adenomen omdat de tumoren er geen typisch beeld hebben van adenomen. Of het zijn kleine bloedingen wat ze zien of het is een overgang naar kwaadaardigheid. Ik hoop dat ik zo snel mogelijk een oproep voor de biopsie krijg en dan de uitslag want wachten op uitslagen is het vervelendst. Misschien zijn er mensen die dit ook mee gemaakt hebben of iets over weten dus hoop op een reactie of reacties.

groetjes Mir

----------

